# cannibalism...



## aardvark

Would you consider cannibalism as a means to survival and reducing human threat targets in your area.

The more we eat wouldn't the society become safer?

AARDVARK


----------



## CdnMtlHd

I will eat anything, dog, cat , squirrel, moose, deer, elk, beaver, coyote, bear and yes, I would even consider eating human as well if I was hungry enough. Why do you ask? Are you offering up your flesh for my next meal?


----------



## db2469

CdnMtlHd said:


> I will eat anything, dog, cat , squirrel, moose, deer, elk, beaver, coyote, bear and yes, I would even consider eating human as well if I was hungry enough. Why do you ask? Are you offering up your flesh for my next meal?


I've HEARD aardvark is very tasty!


----------



## aardvark

NO. Just curious for solutions to common problems. LOL

If we all eat a gang banger how long will the war on drugs last. LOL

AARDVARK


----------



## aardvark

OOPS that is sounding wrong.. What have I SAID?


----------



## BillS

I wouldn't consider it. I'd kill in self-defense only. Society would become safer as the unprepared die off.


----------



## DJgang

Today, I say no way. That's the reason we prep right?


----------



## Theriot

Here is a new one


----------



## The_Blob

Long Pig, the other *other* grey meat


----------



## Theriot

Here is an interesting cookbook.


----------



## DJgang

Theriot said:


> Here is an interesting cookbook.


Ha, if you have to eat someBODY, by that point are ya really gonna care how it's prepared.

Is that book for real? Surely it's some photoshop something or another...creepy!!!!


----------



## Immolatus

I'll assume that this is not intended to be a serious question.


----------



## catsraven

I would not even consider my pet. No I would not eat a human.


----------



## Zanazaz

aardvark said:


> Would you consider cannibalism as a means to survival and reducing human threat targets in your area.
> 
> The more we eat wouldn't the society become safer?
> 
> AARDVARK


Bad, bad idea. No jokes from me on this one. Here's why it's a bad idea...



> Kuru is an incurable degenerative neurological disorder that is a type of transmissible spongiform encephalopathy, caused by a prion found in humans.[1] The term "kuru" derives from the Fore word "kuria/guria" ("to shake"),[2] a reference to the body tremors that are a classic symptom of the disease; it is also known among the Fore as the laughing sickness due to the pathologic bursts of laughter people would display when afflicted with the disease. It is now widely accepted that Kuru was transmitted among members of the Fore tribe of Papua New Guinea via cannibalism.[3]


Attribution: Cannibal's Disease

Kure is related to Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease ( another Prion disease ), which is caused by eating beef from cows that had Bovine Spongiform Encepholopathy ( Mad cow disease ).

These diseases are not a fun way to die. In simplistic terms it turns your brain into a sponge. You become paralysed but you still have all your senses, and you eventually die. Pathologists have to take extreme cautions when performing an autopsy on someone who has died from CJD. The blood is very infectious.

In the movie, The Book of Eli, the portrayal of cannibals was very realistic. You noticed when someone first met someone they asked to see their hands. Shaky hands was a sure sign of a cannibal.

Yes, in an extreme emergency I suppose a couple of instances of cannibalism won't be that harmful. I'm thinking of that soccer team whose plane crashed in the Andes. Oh and the Donner party... blech... Just make sure... erm... your meal was healthy before they expired. I feel a little sick now. 

Just say no to long pork. Store more beans and rice.


----------



## db2469

Hmmmm... I recently started a thread on the post- SHTF currency, which I thought was a relevant and important prepper topic and I got maybe 10 posts in several days.....this thread on eating people has already surpassed that total in an hour and right now there are 5 members and 17 guests reading it....go figure!...lol...
DB


----------



## Theriot

catsraven said:


> I would not even consider my pet. No I would not eat a human.


Not on a house or with a mouse? How about in a box with a fox. Would you eat a human.


----------



## Zanazaz

db2469 said:


> Hmmmm... I recently started a thread on the post- SHTF currency, which I thought was a relevant and important prepper topic and I got maybe 10 posts in several days.....this thread on eating people has already surpassed that total in an hour and right now there are 5 members and 17 guests reading it....go figure!...lol...
> DB


My apologies. It's difficult to read every thread. I'll go read it now. :wave:


----------



## db2469

No need to apologize...I'm guilty of posting here three times myself!


----------



## Magus

I would "CONSIDER" it:
[A] As a short term to get me to real food.
* It was an enemy.
[C] He looked healthy.

Unfortunately, I tasted human flesh once, bit off a guy's ear in a fight. human flesh is nasty!besides, it gives you the shakes after a couple of meals so I hear.I'd have to be dying otherwise.*


----------



## Moby76065

aardvark you are getting some of us worried.

I went to Fiji once and read a book about how they ate each other.
Pretty weird.


----------



## BillM

I wouldn't eat it with a cat.
I wouldn't eat it in a hat.
I wouldn't eat it from a can.
I wouldn't eat it with a man.

I would not eat it Sam I Am !


----------



## Theriot

BillM said:


> I wouldn't eat it with a cat.
> I wouldn't eat it in a hat.
> I wouldn't eat it from a can.
> I wouldn't eat it with a man.
> 
> I would not eat it Sam I Am !


I would eat a man. That's how you should have worded it. Lol

I wonder if the canning thread has any good ideas how to can humans.


----------



## mojo4

I won't eat man
I might eat spam
I don't like meat
That came in a can. 
Man gives you the shakes
Your cannibal hand quakes
Even if its fried or baked
I won't eat Jake


----------



## Sentry18

Depends on how he's cooked. I prefer my thigh-steak medium rare with onions fried in butter, but I will not eat a butt-roast no matter how it's prepared.


----------



## TheRiver

Sentry18 said:


> Depends on how he's cooked. I prefer my thigh-steak medium rare with onions fried in butter, but I will not eat a butt-roast no matter how it's prepared.


Sentry I thought you liked a good butt roast cooked in the crockpot! (joke) lol


----------



## PrepN4Good

In prepper fiction, it usually doesn't end well for cannibals. Like in "Dies the Fire" & "One Second After", they are hunted down & summarily executed. 

Even after TSHTF, somethings are just not socially acceptable. :dunno:


----------



## Zanazaz

Every time I read posts on this thread I lose my appetite. I think I've lost a couple of pounds, because I am a chow hound. Maybe I should write a diet book. "Dieting Through Revulsion." It could have disgusting, revulsive photos, and everytime you're hungry, you look at them and you lose your appetite!

On second thought, probably not a good idea. I would probably starve as I put the book together.


----------



## el_diablo

Only with fava beans and a nice chianti. Thththth


----------



## Theriot

I wonder how Monsanto meat taste? They will own the rights to human meat.


----------



## bahramthered

I might. 

I'm a praticallist, and I think I would do what needs to be done. But by that same logic I can not really come up with a scenario I'd do it. If I'm in a situation where I'm considering hunting and killing another human for diner I have to assume he's probably in the same boat. Loaded with toxins, exposed to who knows what and likely diseased. Why eat a dinner that will kill you in a day or two. 

Imagining dropping a person in some kind of off the cuff the situation where he still seems healthy strikes me as I'd loot his corpse and stuff but not munch on him. I just thought maybe for fishing bait but my stomach just revolted even before I could type it. 

Maybe if my soccer team's plan crash in the Andes, but still...

But like my last post shows a lot of morals fall by the way side when survival looms. I just hope I'm not called to make that choice in a pandemic or the zombie apocalypse. No way, I'm swallowing the bullet first.


----------



## Jimmy24

Watch the movie, "The Road". I refuse to watch it anymore as it is very depressing. It should cure most of the thought of cannibalism...

Jimmy


----------



## Magus

Heh. yup. anybody figure out what took us out?


----------



## Zanazaz

Magus said:


> Heh. yup. anybody figure out what took us out?


There's a lot of speculation on the web, about what happened in The Road. I think the most popular theory is nuclear war. The second seems to be that the Yellowstone super-caldera erupted, or there were multiple volcanic eruptions due to a massive tectonic shift. Lots of clues in the book, but I haven't read it yet. A lot of people mention a pole shift... :dunno:


----------



## Marcus

George and Jacob Donner (of the Donner Party) are great great great uncles on mine and I find this discussion very disappointing. To even ask the question before you're literally starving to death implies a certain lack of fundamental respect for your fellow humans.


----------



## bahramthered

Marcus and radio477 I agree with your sentiment but till something dark happens it's just a though exercise. Truthfully a very dark one, but still hypothetical.


----------



## radio477

bahramthered said:


> Marcus and radio477 I agree with your sentiment but till something dark happens it's just a though exercise. Truthfully a very dark one, but still hypothetical.


Remember to control your thoughts because they become words,
Careful your words before they become action,
Steady your actions before they become habit.
Some times things are just best left alone!


----------



## TechAdmin

Reminder: If you don't want to participate in this thread then don't. 

We value opinions, but not if their only going to be contrarian to this threads existence.


----------



## Bobbb

To be human means that one lives life in accordance with ideals, to do otherwise, to live, no matter what, simply for the sake of living, reduces humans to mere animals.

People can look to ideals which inspire, such as God, such as family, such as patriotism, such as having the back of your squad mate in a battle, such as living in harmony with nature. People can also look to ideals which they reject, such as a man not putting his life before that of women and children, not taking the lives of others in spite, men not raping women, etc, meaning that people would rather not continue living if living meant that they had to endure the public and private shame of scrambling into a lifeboat while stepping over your children also trying to save themselves.

If people turn cannibal, many, myself included, would judge them as less than human. Doing whatever it takes to survive even if it means that you lose your humanity is a price that is not worth paying in order to continue breathing, but breathing as a grunting, soulless animal rather than as a human being whose life has a higher purpose and whose life stands for something other than self-preservation at any cost.

As for the cookbook quip earlier in the thread, there was that classic Twilight Zone episode - To Serve Man.


----------



## Padre

Preppers hope it never comes to that
Survivalists say: yes

The Donner Party was a group of 87 American pioneers who in 1846 set off from Missouri in a wagon train headed west for California, only to find themselves trapped by snow in the Sierra Nevada. The subsequent casualties resulting from starvation, exposure, disease, and trauma were extremely high, and many of the survivors resorted to cannibalism.


----------



## Padre

*Murder wrong, eating human flesh not!*



Bobbb said:


> To be human means that one lives life in accordance with ideals...


I agree, but there is no moral reason why dead flesh is immoral to eat. I am a Christian and believe in giving the body the UTMOST respect in view to the resurrection of the dead. That being said, the body decays, and turns to dust, and goes into the eco-system that eventually ends up, ultimately, in some form, on your plate, whether you like it or not!

I would not kill a person for food, that would be murder, but I would respectfully eat their flesh if they died, if it came to that.


----------



## Zanazaz

I'm not sure I could resort to cannibilism. Well, I know I couldn't, the thought makes me ill. Either I can wait, and hopefully find a different food source, or I die. Eating human flesh for an extended period of time is a death sentence anyway. A prion disease is not a fun way to die. Short term is probably not dangerous, it's just not something I could do.


----------



## Padre

Zanazaz said:


> I'm not sure I could resort to cannibilism. Well, I know I couldn't, the thought makes me ill.


Lots of people will die of starvation with food and water all around them. When I was a kid I used to tease my girl friend about what was in her hamburger from McDonald's so that she would give it to me. Now, if you are willing to eat McDonald's you should be willing to eat anything :2thumb:

AND YOU PROBABLY ARE


----------



## *Andi

Padre said:


> Lots of people will die of starvation with food and water all around them.


And there you have it ... Post Of The Day!

While we are more than likey not talking about the same foods ... it still rings true ...


----------



## Bobbb

Padre said:


> I agree, but there is no moral reason why dead flesh is immoral to eat.


Similarly, there is no moral reason to refrain from having sex with pigs. The whole issue of pigs not being able to give informed consent is hokem. The reason that people don't have sex with pigs is because the act dehumanizes the person. It's a crime against human dignity. It lessens what it means to be human, not just for the person having sex with the pig but for every person who endures the story. It reduces humans to animals.

Some things are not worth doing and even if one must forfeit their life. Life is not so precious that every principle must be sacrificed in order to preserve one's life.

Looking at people as food dehumanizes the diner and the dinner.


----------



## Lindyann42

On the other hand, if I was to walk out my front door and kill something to eat, right now, the easiest thing to bag would be another person. The main reason it is not happening now, is because of the rule of law. Let lawlessness become rampant, and hunger on the rise, and people will hunt people, just like on "The Road". Especially if a volcano erupts and blocks the Sun, and crops do not grow. When a group of people decide that cannibalism is okay, that will be trouble in the neighborhood. Those can lie, decoy, lure, because they can talk to the victims, and hunt together in a pack. Very dangerous times indeed.


----------



## Zanazaz

Padre said:


> Lots of people will die of starvation with food and water all around them. When I was a kid I used to tease my girl friend about what was in her hamburger from McDonald's so that she would give it to me. Now, if you are willing to eat McDonald's you should be willing to eat anything :2thumb:
> 
> AND YOU PROBABLY ARE


A human who continually resorts to cannibalism will eventually die from a prion disease. Plus I don't consider human flesh food. You might consider it food, but something that in a matter of time gives you a fatal disease is about as far from a food source as I can imagine. Not convinced? Google cannibal's disease.

Plus if you eat someone that's sick? That's a bad idea as well.

I'll eat just about anything if necessary, dog, cat, snake, whatever, but not human.


----------



## Viking

Zanazaz said:


> A human who continually resorts to cannibalism will eventually die from a prion disease. Plus I don't consider human flesh food. You might consider it food, but something that in a matter of time gives you a fatal disease is about as far from a food source as I can imagine. Not convinced? Google cannibal's disease.
> 
> Plus if you eat someone that's sick? That's a bad idea as well.
> 
> I'll eat just about anything if necessary, dog, cat, snake, whatever, but not human.


Also consider all the wonderful drugs, legal or illegal, that people ingest and become part of their flesh. Actually it would be far safer to eat creature we normally shun, wood rats, porcupine, woodchucks, etc.


----------



## Jimmy24

Guess my thought process is this;

Yes I want to survive as much as the next person, BUT in a situation where things are not making a comeback, then why bother? I would want the koolaide at that point. I see no reason to look forward to something that grotesque to live off of, just to live. No future, not sure having hope at that point will work...regardless I will not partake..

That's just me anyway I guess.

Just saying....

Jimmy


----------



## BillM

I am a Christian. I would want to survive and I want my wife, children and grand children to survive. To do this, I would eat and encourage them to eat things that we do not usually eat and I would encourage them to do so before they start to starve. A lot of people caught in survival situations sucumb to starvation because they reject eating the bait and only want to eat the fish. 

However there are things I will not do to survive. 
Cannabalism !
Murder!
Denighing Christ!

You have to decide these things in advance and resolve not ever to do them or you will in a time of temtation.

We are all going to die no mater what we do or don't do.

The question is what are you willing to do or not do to delay death ?


----------



## twiggie

You never know what you're capable of until it comes down to it. I'm not going to say I won't turn cannibal because I just might have to at some point. If I'm with a group of people and we're all freezing and starving to death, I'll gladly give my body if I die to sustain the rest of the group so they may hopefully survive a bit longer.


----------



## BillM

*Can you?*



twiggie said:


> You never know what you're capable of until it comes down to it. I'm not going to say I won't turn cannibal because I just might have to at some point. If I'm with a group of people and we're all freezing and starving to death, I'll gladly give my body if I die to sustain the rest of the group so they may hopefully survive a bit longer.


Can you diffinaitivlly say you are not gay?

If you are with a group of people who are, you may have to turn gay at some point to survive ?

This is what I ment when I said you need to decide these things now rather than later.

Is there anything you won't do to survive? :scratch


----------



## faithmarie

I never saw the movie The Road... but I bought it for my husband to watch for when I was away... when I got home he told me to throw it out. LOL 

There are LOT of things I think I wouldn't do to survive. But then again maybe I might change my mind on somethings when or if the time comes .... But eating a human is not one of them. 
For being a horrible topic..... there were some funny posts that made me laugh .... I kind of enjoyed it.....


----------



## Jason

BillM said:


> Is there anything you won't do to survive? :scratch


I think this sums it all up. Until we are in a situation that we all hope never comes, we don't know just how far we'll go. Saying that one will kill oneself before reverting to canabillism while sitting in a warm (or cool) house that's full of food and supplies to the rafters is easy, but will that decision be as easily made when you are literally days from death and you stumble onto an already dead corpse in the snow? The steel of that pistol barrel will be awfully bitter when you stick it in your own mouth. And I'm generallizing here-not responding to any single poster in this thread.

Not saying I would or would not do it...I just hope to hell I never have to find out.


----------



## CapnJack

I really don't think I could bring myself to do it, the thought of it turns my stomach.



Zanazaz said:


> A human who continually resorts to cannibalism will eventually die from a prion disease. Plus I don't consider human flesh food. .


In addition, I agree with the above. The way I figure it, if something CAN give you a disease, who's to say how long it will take? You may get prion diesease after a year, you may get it after a few months, hell, you may get it after a day. I set this in the same column as smoking. It's been proven that it will get you sick, and screw with your insides. Yet, some smokers start smoking at 12 years old, and live to be in their 90s, still smoking. Then there's the folks that start smoking in their teens, and die from it in thier 30s. If it CAN getcha, then there's no way to tell WHEN it'll getcha. I figure the same story with eating another person. There will almost always be something nearby that is edible, be it plants, rodents, bugs, whatever. You just gotta know what you can and can't eat, and I believe that knowledge is a must have when prepping.


----------



## Zanazaz

CapnJack said:


> I really don't think I could bring myself to do it, the thought of it turns my stomach.
> 
> In addition, I agree with the above. The way I figure it, if something CAN give you a disease, who's to say how long it will take? You may get prion diesease after a year, you may get it after a few months, hell, you may get it after a day. I set this in the same column as smoking. It's been proven that it will get you sick, and screw with your insides. Yet, some smokers start smoking at 12 years old, and live to be in their 90s, still smoking. Then there's the folks that start smoking in their teens, and die from it in thier 30s. If it CAN getcha, then there's no way to tell WHEN it'll getcha. I figure the same story with eating another person. There will almost always be something nearby that is edible, be it plants, rodents, bugs, whatever. You just gotta know what you can and can't eat, and I believe that knowledge is a must have when prepping.


There's still a lot that doctor's and scientist's do not know about prion diseases.



> All known prion diseases, collectively called transmissible spongiform encephalopathies (TSEs), are untreatable and fatal.
> 
> No nucleic acid has been conclusively associated with infectivity; agent is resistant to ultraviolet radiation.
> 
> No immune response to infection.


 Prion

A Prion is misfolded protein, and can affect surround proteins. It's primarily transmitted through ingestion. However, once you are infected, like CapnJack mentioned, you do not know how long you will have...

I know some will say, "But if I don't eat I will die anyway..." Trust me, like I wrote before, a Prion disease is not a good way to die.


----------



## PrepN4Good

As I vegetarian, I find the thought of eating a dead squirrel disgusting, much less a human...HOWEVER...I have never been on the verge of starving, or even close to it, so who's to say what I'll be willing to do...? :dunno:


----------



## Ineffable Aces

I could not answer this question in all honesty, but I admittedly surround myself with people slower and fatter than myself. Not sure what that says about me...


----------



## faithmarie

Ineffable Aces said:


> I could not answer this question in all honesty, but I admittedly surround myself with people slower and fatter than myself. Not sure what that says about me...


LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hillobeans

BillM said:


> Can you diffinaitivlly say you are not gay?
> 
> If you are with a group of people who are, you may have to turn gay at some point to survive ?
> 
> This is what I ment when I said you need to decide these things now rather than later.
> 
> Is there anything you won't do to survive? :scratch


In what sort of situation would you need to "turn gay" to survive?


----------



## mojo4

hillobeans said:


> In what sort of situation would you need to "turn gay" to survive?


Well if I'm stuck on an island with rosie odonnell and roseanne barr is one situation for sure that would make me instantly gay!!


----------



## hillobeans

mojo4 said:


> Well if I'm stuck on an island with rosie odonnell and roseanne barr is one situation for sure that would make me instantly gay!!


Or just celibate.


----------



## Ineffable Aces

I don't need sex enough to go gay just to avoid Rosie and Rosanne. Just leave me alone with this here coconut. I can make the magic happen all by myself, thank you very much. 

On a side note, don't drink the coconut milk on my island. Just saying.


----------



## Zanazaz

This thread has taken a strange twist.  Just saying.


----------



## hillobeans

Zanazaz said:


> This thread has taken a strange twist.  Just saying.


lol...Oh, really? This thread about whether you'd eat your neighbor or not has taken a "strange twist"?

Sorry. Back to the completely normal subject of cannibalism.....


----------



## Turtle

Ineffable Aces said:


> I don't need sex enough to go gay just to avoid Rosie and Rosanne. Just leave me alone with this here coconut. I can make the magic happen all by myself, thank you very much.
> 
> On a side note, don't drink the coconut milk on my island. Just saying.


This definitely made me laugh to the point of snorting my coffee out of my nose. Thanks for that! Hahaha


----------



## Axelight

Magus said:


> Heh. yup. anybody figure out what took us out?


My guess would be either super-volcano or asteroid strike.


----------



## Resto

I would never eat human flesh, not because of some ethical or religeous conviction, but has anyone thought about how nasty people are? Yuck Hep A, B,C, Herpes, Aids, and the crap they eat. :nuts:


----------



## Diego2112

I just read the entire thread.

All seven pages.

Gotta be honest, while I am quite certain I could not eat another human (not out of any moral/religious obligations, but rather because the shakes'd throw off my aim), this topic neither shocked me, nor really got any reaction other than "Heh. So THIS is what they're thinking it will come to?"

Personally, I don't rightly care one way or the other-as I've said, I will not be eating my fellow man (although a WOMAN *wink wink nod nod nudge nudge handshake handshake say no more say no more IF YA KNOW WHAT I MEAN*), but honestly, I don't see what the big deal is if that is the ONLY (and I do mean ONLY) viable option of survival.

This is coming from someone who regularly partakes in this form of "Though Exercise," and indeed, who's cousin just recently wrote a rather long paper about a certain Richard Parker, of the English yacht _Mignonette_.

Interestingly enough, the ruling was that necessity is not a defense in the charge of murder.

Now, naturally, when the :shtf:, all laws go out the window, and murder is not really something you're going to concern yourself with.

IF you are willing to take another human life in defense of your family, then why is it so much worse to eat said person?

Again, I am "dead"-set against it-PURELY for the avoidance of the shakes (they'll SERIOUSLY throw off my aim).

Sorry if this is disjointed, but then again, so is my entire thought process-it's 2 in the AMs, and I'm on some SERIOUS pain killers.


----------

